# Bottecchia 10 speed



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 5, 2022)

One of the guys I work with is moving house and told me he had an old Bianchi road bike hanging in the rafters that he wanted disposed of. With visions of pretty light green racers from the 70s or 80s in my head I told him to drop it by and I be sure it found a good home.

 This is what was dropped of, I’ve never heard of this company but the old thing is littered with nice components. Its got “world champion” stickers on it from 1964 till 1967 and a set of Olympic rings on the handlebars, so I’m thinking its from about 1968. I pumped up the tires and took it carefully around the block and it all seems to work well, if a little stiffly, so the bike is up for a good service and then perhaps a light restoration.

 So here’s the question, has anybody an idea of model? Was this a good make when this was made? Have I just lucked out large?

or should I be making a trailbike out of it...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 6, 2022)

ping the tubing to make your choice, but I'd ride that beauty if it fits.

we don' need no celeste green


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2022)

Greg LeMond, won the 1989 Tour de France,  on a Bottecchia.
He came from behind, on the last day of competition, and won by 8 seconds.
It was the closest margin of victory in the history of the race.








Some of the most endearing pictures of the Tour de France in the early days, are of, Ottavio Bottecchia.



He rode a French built, Automoto then.






But, this guy was a classic!
He lived and literally died on his bicycle.





So, there you have it!
Way cooler, and more unusual, than a Bianchi.
In my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## comet (Aug 6, 2022)

Brazed on cable guides and bosses for the down tube shifters and side pull brakes. I think it’s probably late seventies. Someone may be able to get closer identifying the derailleur. Looks like a nice rider. Enjoy 🚴


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 6, 2022)

I found a 1970 date code on the back of the front derailleur, I’ll keep looking for more clues.


----------



## juvela (Aug 6, 2022)

-----

manufacturer: Teodoro Carnielli

date: early 1980's, ~1982

model: midliner

tubeset: may be Columbus Aelle

gear ensemble: Campag 980, front mech is Campag Nuovo Valentino

chainset: OFMEGA Gran Premio

hubs, headset and pedals likely OFMEGA






__





						OFMEGA catalog (1983)
					





					velo-pages.com
				




-----


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2022)

@juvela, you are a walking enCYCLEopedia.
Thank you, for the weath of knowledge you bring to these discussions.
It’s much appreciated!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 6, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> manufacturer: Teodoro Carnielli
> 
> ...



You are indeed a fount of good information. Thanks!

it has a Columbus Zeta label on the frame, so she’s a heavy metal girl.

From my short test ride the machine really rides well and seems to want to cruise at a pretty good clip with little effort, so it is definitely a keeper. I cleaned it up a bit today and the paint is in pretty nice shape and the decals are mostly in spectacular condition, the only real loser being the one on the chain stay which is pretty much shot. In differance to my poor back I plan to put some kinder bars on this bike and a nice Brooks saddle so I can enjoy this thing in comfort (all reversible alterations)

there are Universal brakes on it, which work fine, but I was recently gifted a set of Modolo Speedies, which are really pretty, any opinion as to which would be better on the road?

any idea what something like this would have been worth new? I’m wondering how it would compare to my beloved 77 Centurion Pro Tour.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 7, 2022)

Front derailleur




Cranks





fitted out with comfy seat and bars


----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2022)

-----

Columbus Zeta is a thinwall hi-tensile tubeset which is a definite step up from "gas pipe" in terms of weight and dampening

it is roughly parallel to Z50

the Nuovo Valentino front mech was employed by Campag as a companion for the 980 and 990 model rear mechs as there was no 980 or 990 model front mech

do not have any printed material from Carnielli for this era; would estimate that subject machine is a two up from the base sort of model

the forum had an earlier discussion thread on a similarly kitted Bianchi model 980 ~1982 here -









						My First BIANCHI... | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Attached are two photos from the ebay listing of the bike I just bought. I hope to pick it up on Sunday, but the seller needs to get back to me about that. Yes...it needs quite a bit of work, but it's a Celeste Bianchi...:cool: which I've wanted for years now! Rarely seen in my size, this will...




					thecabe.com
				












						1982 Bianchi 980...Before and After... | Project Rides
					

It was in miserable condition overall when I first purchased it, but thanks to some hard work and paint from @petritl , it's been in the land of the living! I had it out today for a short ride and loved it. :)




					thecabe.com
				












						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

action shot of happy regulars along this same route^^^   the"Old" power plant still runs...:eek:     Same '35 Huffman, same route, fresh as the new day.:hearteyes:




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 7, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Columbus Zeta is a thinwall hi-tensile tubeset which is a definite step up from "gas pipe" in terms of weight and dampening
> 
> ...



Thanks again for the information. I spent a bit of the day out in the garage touching ip the paint today ( a very small bit, its 100 out there today! ) the bike is cleaning up well and after very little tinkering is riding beautifully. I think it was very well cared for right up until it was abandoned a few years back. And it did manage to spend those lost years in a dry place, so that helps.

I ride it a bit for the rest of the year and then really go over it during the next winter.

this is my second “trash” bike this year, I’ve also scored a 1977 Panasonic built Centurion Pro Tour, quite literally off the scrap heap at work. Its amazing what people deem trash these days. Its also coming along well...


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 8, 2022)

Great grab on the Bottecchia! This is a pic of my 73 I picked up recently for comparison in years.


----------



## Coalfield (Sep 13, 2022)

1972 Bottecchia Giro 'd Italia, Columbus SP tubing.  Company is one of the oldest Italian builders. 



Oops, pic before rear tire got changed


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 13, 2022)

That’s a beauty Coalfield!


----------



## juvela (Oct 1, 2022)

-----

recent fire at Bottecchia facility -









						A fuoco la storica fabbrica di biciclette Bottecchia - Veneto
					

Un ampio incendio si è sviluppato nel pomeriggio all'interno dela Bottecchia Cicli di Cavarzere, nel Veneziano, una delle più grosse aziende italiane produttrice di bici da corsa, mtb e eBikes. (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it
				




interesting to note absence of Teodoro Carnielli name

perhaps rights to Bottecchia marque for cycles was sold to another company...


-----


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 2, 2022)

All those Carbon Fibre and resin fumes can't be good for anyone!
A real shame, great bikes.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 11, 2022)

Wow hate to see that loss from fire


----------

